#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Electrical Estimating and costing by j.b. gupta pdf download..

## TUSHAR MAJI

I friends i need ebook on Electrical Estimating and costing by j.b. gupta. Pleas upload a pdf on this ebook. I waiting for your upload. I want seriously this ebook for my course. Pleas provide me as soon as.





  Similar Threads: Need pdf : Estimating and Costing in Civil Engineering: Theory and Practice Including Specifications and Valuations Basic electrical engineering by J.B gupta I want Electrical Machine by J B Gupta need book of electrical estimating & coasting i need transportation engineering irrigation engineering estimating and costing geotechnical engineering books pdf for diploma can anybody please help me

----------


## prashant chourasia

Hi faadoOs fends

----------


## mubeena.shaik

please post this book or document related to this :(nod):  :(nod):  :(nod):  :(nod):  :(nod):  :(nod):

----------


## RAVIAGARWAL

my self rvi agarwal

----------


## ajaytopgun

> plz share the link..it's urgent



Click Here Download

----------


## Shanthanu k.j

Some one please send electrical estimation and costing by j.b Gupta text book PDF link

----------


## mahilange

ye download link kaha par hai

----------

